# Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€



## majorguns (23. Juni 2009)

*Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Wie schon im Titel erwähnt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem notebook für meinen kleinen Bruder, er hatte vor kurzem konfirmation und möchte sich jetzt ein Notebook hohlen, er will es hauptsächlich zum spielen benutzen, er spielt C&C 3, WOW, HL2, Battleforge und ähnliches, er möchte das Notebook Nutzen wenn er am Wochenende zu Freunden geht und dort im LAN zockt.
Das Budget liegt eigendlich bei nur 650€, wenn es unumgänglich ist dürfen es auch maximal 700€ sein, ein Betriebssystem wird nicht benötigt, wenn ein Nootbook ohne also ohne OS billiger ist, gerne. 
Ich habe selber schon ein wenig gesucht, weiß aber nicht so genau wonach ich suchen soll und kann nicht wirklich gut mit den Preisvergleichen (in diesem Fall aufgrund der komplexität) umgehen.

*Besondere Anforderungen würde ich mal folgende nennen: *

- relativ gute CPU (ab 2x2,0 GHz)
- relativ guter Grafikchip (9600M oder vergleichbar ?!?)
- relativ viel RAM (ab 3GB)
- Display ab 15 Zoll (lieber mehr)

*Folgende Sachen kann er haben: *
- große HDD
- DVD Brenner
- schönes Design, gute verarbeitung

*Relativ egal sind folgende Dinge:*
- Akkulaufzeit (solange nicht extrem wenig)
- Gewicht
- OS


*Diese beiden habe ich mal einfach so rausgesucht, sie entsprechen etwa meinen Vorstellungen:*
- Notebooks Nexoc Osiris E625 mit T6400 *Schnäppchen*
- Notebooks ASUS X5AVN-FP112C *Schnäppchen*


Es wäre sehr schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet,
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

die würden reichen, haben aber nur DDR2 bei der graka, d.h. die sind ein gutes stück schwächer als eine 9600m mit DDR3 wäre.

das hier wäre auch gut: Notebooks Acer Aspire 6930G *Preishit*

hier ein preistipp ohne windows, kann man selber noch konfigurieren mySN® Schenker-Notebook  hat ne 4650 mit DDR3, die ist nochmal besser als die beste 9600m. aber aufpassen: WLAN zB muss man aber zusätzlich komfigurieren. und ich würd noch mind nen T6400. dann wärst du bei 660€. mit bluetooth bei 680€. ein akku is aber dabei


----------



## majorguns (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort, das erste werde ich auf jeden Fall mal in die engere Auswahl nehmen, das zweite hat ja wie du schon geschrieben hast "Serienmäßig" wenig extras (kein Wlan, nue 2GB RAM, langsammere CPU, kleinere Festplatte) wenn man da alles hinzufügt ist man schnell über 700€. 
Ich habe gerade auch noch was gefunden, was hältst du davon ?
One Notebook C6614 by: One - ONE Shop
One Sonderposten Notebook C704 by: One - ONE Shop (schlechte grafik?)


----------



## fourier (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

ich such auch ein notebook bis 700€...
hab das hier gefunden Toshiba P300-24z:
Notebooks Toshiba Satellite P300-24Z
was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

one is auch ganz o.k, aber man weiß nie genau, wie gut die verarbeitet sind und wie das mit support bei treibern usw. is - wobei die seit nem guten jahr immer beliebter werden bei usern.

leistungsmäßig wäre das erste verlinkte one aber schwächer als das acer und erst recht als das mySN. das zweite verlinkte ist noch schlechter 


@fourier: das is auch ganz o.k., is in etwa mit dem acer vergleichbar, aber schlechter als das mySN.


----------



## majorguns (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Hi, 
ich habe noch folgendes gefunden :
notebook.de - Toshiba Satellite P300D-21L mit AMD Athlon Dual Core QL-64 (2.1 GHz) 
ist doch eignedlich ganz gut oder?
Bei One finde ich irgendwie das, die "Geäuse" relativ billig aussehen aber sonst eine gute P/L haben....


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

das wäre schwächer als eines mit ner 9600m / 4650.


----------



## magnus1982 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Hi
Ich hab das hier:

Hardware MSI Megabook GX623-7343VHP (00165112-SKU1) - hoh.de

Ist echt super.HL2 läuft sehr gut.Nutze es für CSS.Halt aber 50€ über eurer Preissuche.


----------



## majorguns (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

@ magunus1982: Naja der ist ja eigendlich sogar 100€ über dem eigendlichem Preis und 50€ über dem "maximalstem Preis", ausserdem hat er eine recht lange Lieferzeit und mein Bruder möchtre den Laptop noch vor dem Urlaub haben um ihn mitzunehmen.

Wir haben uns jetzt vorerst für diesen hier entschieden:
Notebooks ASUS X5AVN-FP112C *Schnäppchen*   -   dieser hat eine NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT, wie viel besser oder schlechter ist das als ein 9600M/4650 ???
wie ist eure Meinung dazu (Vor- Nachteile), gibt es noch was besseres?
schön wäre noch eine 17" alternative denn dieser hat nur 15,4 Zoll


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

ja, alternativ halt der acer, das ich postete, kostet ja sogar nen tick weniger trotz leich besserer CPU und ist zwischen 15,4 und 17 zoll.

und die 9650 is ca. gleichgut wie eine 9600m oder 4650, hängt aber vom einzelfall ab. es gibt "schlechtere" 9600m/4650 mit nur DDR2, und es gibt welche mit DDR3, die sogar besser wären als die 9650.


----------



## cij (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Also ich will jetzt nicht die Firma One schlecht machen, aber ich habe mir vor etwa 1 Jahr einen gekauft für 799€ das Notebook ist sehr gut aber mit der Verarbeitung bin ich nicht zufrieden vor allem wenn Mann was anderes gewohnt ist wie zb. HP, Siemens ... und was das ausblute no go ist das ich das Ding schon 3mal eingeschickt habe und somit fast 3 Monate auf das Ding verzichten musste, ich habe damals mein Notebook eingeschickt weil der Netzstecker defekt war und bekommen habe ich ihn zwar repariert aber dafür mit einen defekten Monitor, und so ging das noch weitere 2 mal, bis das dann endgültig beseitigt war ist mein Akku defekt gewesen ...  und somit geht mein leiden weiter und ihr könnt mir eins glauben es macht keinen spaß mit den Problemen. 



Ich hoffe ich kann dir bisschen Helfen damit


----------



## Gott des Stahls (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Ich würde eh sagen dass ein echtes *Gamer Notebook *mindestens 1000 kostet.Die 9600M GT ist ungefähr so schnell wie eine 9500GT,vlt sogar schwächer.Deshalb versteh ich den wirklichen sinn dieses kaufs nicht.Man kann ja gute Komponenten in ein extra LAN Gehäuse packen,das ist nicht das Problem.für 700 Euro kann man schon nen guten Gamer PC zusammenstellen.

MfG...


----------



## crass (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

>[Sammelthread] mySN MG6 & DevilTech Fire 9060 - Forum de Luxx

>mySN® Schenker-Notebook

>DevilTech - High Performance Systems - Fire 9060


----------



## majorguns (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*



Gott des Stahls schrieb:


> Ich würde eh sagen dass ein echtes *Gamer Notebook *mindestens 1000 kostet.Die 9600M GT ist ungefähr so schnell wie eine 9500GT,vlt sogar schwächer.Deshalb versteh ich den wirklichen sinn dieses kaufs nicht.Man kann ja gute Komponenten in ein extra LAN Gehäuse packen,das ist nicht das Problem.für 700 Euro kann man schon nen guten Gamer PC zusammenstellen.
> 
> MfG...


Also bis mein bruder die restlichen 300€ zusammenhat, das würe laaaaange dauern, das einzige Geld was er bekommt und ausgeben darf ist das von der konfirmation (1x im Leben ) und seine 25€ Taschengeld im Monat, ich glaube kaum das er ein weiters Jahr warten will bis er das Geld zusammen hat, arbeiten geht er auch nicht (er ist nicht gerade dazu geboren ).
Ich glaube schon das man für 700€ etwas ordentliches bekommen hat, man kann halt nicht über seine verhältnisse Leben und kaufen, er spielt nicht die neusten games aber wenigstens die älteren sollten flüssig laufen und auch neuere sollten noch spielbar sein, wenn man nicht Crysis, GTA4 und ARMA als Maßstab nimmt.

@ cij: Danke für deine meinung, das habe ich mir nähmlich auch schon fast gedacht. 

@ crass: Danke für die mühe, war leider nicht so ganz das passende dabei, wird irgendwie zu teuer 

Ich habe jetzt nochmal sehr lange gesucht und Folgende 3 letzten Kandidaten gefunden, keiner überzeugt mich zu 100% aber bei dem Budget müssen kleinere kompromisse gemacht werden.... :

Notebooks ASUS X5AVN-FP112C *Schnäppchen* 
+ CPU, 4GB 800er RAM, 320 GB HDD, Express Gate
° NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT 1GB aber nur GDDR2
- nur 15,4 Zoll

Notebooks Toshiba Satellite P300-24Z
+ 400GB HDD, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 512MB GDDR3, 17 Zoll
° CPU, 4Gb 667er RAM
-

Notebooks Acer Aspire 5739G-664G32MN
+ CPU, 4GB DDR3 1066er RAM, 320 GB HDD
° NVIDIA GeForce GT 130M 1GB GDDR2
- 15,6 Zoll, *Lieferzeit: +10 Tage (also nix mit Urlaub mitnehmen !!!)

*Mein Favorit wäre der zweite, zur not auch der erste, der Acer scheidet eigendlich aufgrund der Lieferzeit aus.

Wie wäre eure Meinung?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

also, wenn man viel pech hat, is das toshiba mit der 4570 trotz DDR3 schwächer als das asus. man hört aber in letzter zeit vom asus-service viel schlechtes, daher würd ich aus dem grund trotzdem lieber das toshiba nehmen.

allerdings darf man nicht außer acht lassen: das toshiba hat deutlich mehr pixel, d.h. auch wenn die karte gleichgut oder besser ist, könnten im endeffekt weniger FPS bei rumkommen.


ps: wann muss der nochmal da sein? nicht vergessen, dass es bei vorkasse auch mal 4-5 WERKtage dauern kann, bis der empfänger den betrag bei sich auf dem konto sieht ^^


----------



## majorguns (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Ich denke wir werden dann den toshiba bestellen, er hat zwar mehr Pixel aber da mein Bruder nicht gerade die neusetn Spiele auf High spielen muss reicht das denke ich aus.
Ich glaube fast dieses Notebook ist etwa genau so gut wie sein jetztiger Desktop PC, dort hat er auch nur einen AMD X2 6000+, Geforce 8600 GT, 2GB RAM, 250GB HDD und das reicht ihm auch, also wird er sicherlich auch jetzt seine Spiele noch spielen können .
Bestellen werden wir wahrscheinlich heute per 24h Versand und dann morgen überweisen damit er auch wirklich noch schnell genug da ist.

Danke für deine Hilfe 
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

24h versand nutzt aber an sich nix, wenn ihr erst überweist. die warten dann trotzdem erst auf das geld, und die versenden so oder so sofort, wenn das geld da ist, auch wenn man keine 24std-lieferung auswählt  da würd ich lieber statt der express-kosten die kosten für nachnahme in kauf nehmen, dann geht das paket bestimmt morgen auch raus, und ist samstag oder montag da. bei überweisung aber kriegen die das geld vlt. erst Mo oder Di... ^^ bei nachnahme btw. passend das geld parat haben.


ps: die karte dürfte in etwa mit ner 8600GT vergleichbar sein, vlt. sogar etwas besser.


----------



## majorguns (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Naja wir haben jetzt das notebook von toshiba bestellt, normale Vorkasse Bestellung ohne Express, aber mein Vater hat noch heute überwiesen, bis übernächsten Sammstag sollte es da sein


----------



## fourier (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

wenn es dir nichts ausmacht vielleicht koenntest du ja wen du es bekommen hast ein paar eindrucke schreiben 
ich denk dass war ne richtige entscheidung mit diesem p/l verhaeltnis 
ich will es auch kaufen aber bin noch nicht so sicher ob ein grosses 17" display das richtige fuer mich ist, weil ich es sehr viel mobil nutzen will. 
viele gruesse


----------



## majorguns (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

ja klar, kann icgh machen, es kann aber dann etwa 2 Wochen dauern bis ich es getestet habe, kann ja einen kleinen Usertest im Forum veröffentlichen


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

ach, ÜBERnächsten samstag - dann is das ja eh kein prob


----------



## majorguns (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Jojo, wenn´s diesen Samstag gewesen wäre, kame er wahrscgheinlich nicht mehr an ^^


----------



## majorguns (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Das Notebook ist übrigens am Dienstag angekommen, schein recht schnell zu sein, nur diese glatte oberfläche hinterlässt sehr schnell fingerflecken


----------



## Gott des Stahls (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Ich versteh immer noch nicht warum er nicht einfach einen Desktop Rechner genommen hat
Sowas ist sehr viel performanter und kostet dazu noch weniger....
Naja,is ja nicht mein Geld was verloren geht


----------



## majorguns (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Er hat ja schon einen Desktop rechner, er hat einen AMD X2 6000+, 2GB RAM, nVidia geforce 8600, irgendein Elitegroup Mainboard.... das reicht ihm. Er wollte halt nur ein Notebook um auch wenn er zu z.B. Freunden geht, braucht er nicht immer seinen ganzen Rechner mitzuschleppen und im Urlaub kann das teil auch sehr nützlich sein


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

und auch zu hause isses nett. wenn man eh ein NBook kaufen wollte, kann man auch 100-200€ mehr ausgeben, damit es dann ne karte hat, mit der man auch mal spielen kann.

ich bin, wenn ich im internet bin, fast nur noch per notebook online, und viele spiele mache ich - obwohl sie an meinem desktopPC besser aussehen würden, am notebook, zB CiV4 und nebenbei fernsehen, oder auf dem sofa lümmeln und PES09 spielen usw   das spart auch strom.


----------



## majorguns (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Such Gaming Notebook, bis 700€*

Es ist wirklich viel schöner mit nem notebook rumzulaufen und auch mal z.B. draußen in der Sonne zu Surfen anstatt nur drinnen in der dunklen Wohnung


----------

